# From 'kerrywoodworking.com' to 'kerryallpouch.com'



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

After some suggestions/questions about the name of my website, I decided to completely re-do it and change the name to http://www.kerryallpouch.com
I haven't abandoned my woodworking, I just don't sell any inline. 
I respect the LJers opinion, and would ask you to take a moment to look at it, and give me some feedback. 
I hired a local web developer, who is quite reasonably priced, and it's nice to hire local when possible.

Happy Canada Day to the Canadian LJers and Happy Fourth of July to my American friends!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

Very interesting.


----------

